# Peppers goin’ on the smoker



## Munson (Nov 8, 2020)

Gonna put the last of my pods grown from seed on the Masterbuilt:

Sugar Rush Peach
Mustard habanero
Chocolate habanero
Aji limon (lemon drop)

Gonna go with whiskey soaked apple/cherry wood.


----------



## whistlepig (Nov 8, 2020)

Looks tasty! Do you use these right away or store some for later use?


----------



## Munson (Nov 8, 2020)

I’ll use some for vinegar pepper sauce.
I’ll dehydrate the rest and make pepper dust/flakes with it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 8, 2020)

Tasty assortment. I grew some of those lemon drop peppers a couple years ago. Love them


----------



## Steve H (Nov 8, 2020)

Looks good. I never heard of lemon drop peppers before.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2020)

Looks like you will have hot sauce for a while!
Al


----------



## Munson (Nov 9, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Looks good. I never heard of lemon drop peppers before.



It's a nice little pepper with a lemony flavor that still carries a little bite.
It probably averages 4-5 x hotter than a jalapeno --although I've grown some jalapenos that surprised me.


----------

